# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  C 15 апреля 2013 года byfly представляет новый тарифный план «Домосед Ультра»

## ByFly

Для абонентов, желающих пользоваться интернетом на высоких скоростях, byfly представляет новый тарифный план Домосед Ультра.
	Это самый высокоскоростной тарифный план из всей линейки тарифных планов Домосед *со скоростью приема/передачи до 8192/512 Кбит/с*. Как и другие Домоседы Домосед Ультра является* круглосуточным и нелимитируемым по объему трафика*.  
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

